# First Road Bike



## birds1969 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,
A month ago I purchased a Diamondback hybrid bike that I ride to work daily and I have been doing more riding after work and on the weekends. I realized how much fun it actually is and now am ready to purchase a true road bike. I test road a couple of bike so far & I really like the carbon fiber bikes the best. I tried out a Fuji & Specialized. Both were really nice bike but I’m having a hard time deciding on what bike to go with. I’m not too picky and have about $2,500 to spend on a nice bike. I want something that I can grow with and not worry about having to upgrade again in a year. Any suggestions from the two brands mentioned or any other bikes that I should consider as well? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Valkylrie (Jul 22, 2013)

As a brand new rider, I bought a 2013 Trek Domane 4.5, I bought on closeout to make room for the new models and got mine for right at $$. I feel confident that I can grow with this bike and won't need to spend more in the near future. 

The 2013 Madone 4.5 is also avail for just under $$, at my local shop I just preferred the more relaxed fit of the Domane.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

In your price range there are a wealth of top quality offerings from a number of manufacturers. 

I suggest visiting the shops in your area, discussing your intended uses/ goals, cycling experiences, fitness, getting sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and heading out on the roads - for some duration.

Test ride both race and relaxed geo bikes to get a feel for their (albeit, subtle) differences. 

And while there, assess the shops. The ones promoting the importance of fit and test rides get bonus points, IMO. Ideally, you'll find your favorite bike at your favorite shop.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Jul 31, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> In your price range there are a wealth of top quality offerings from a number of manufacturers.
> 
> I suggest visiting the shops in your area, discussing your intended uses/ goals, cycling experiences, fitness, getting sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and heading out on the roads - for some duration.
> 
> ...


+1

Test ride the shops as much as you test ride the bikes. Find one who takes fit seriously including multiple fittings, switching out stems, etc.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

birds1969 said:


> I want something that I can grow with and not worry about having to upgrade again in a year.


The problem is that you can't know yet what direction you'll grow into. So it's hard to guess which bike to get now that will intersect with your growth rate and direction one or two years from now.

I started out thinking I'd become a century rider. Turns out, I hate centuries. I don't want to spend my entire day on a bike, and I'm not fast enough to complete a century in a reasonable amount of time. So much for that century bike I thought I wanted.

The moral of the story is to start on a starter bike. They're all good enough to ride satisfactorily for a few years. And they're all generic enough that they can be pushed and prodded in any direction. 

Once you figure out what kind of cyclist you are, then get something beyond your skills to grow into.


----------



## Peugot UO8 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think one of the keys is to ride as many bikes as you can from as many shops as you can. You're not just buying a bike, you're forming a relationship between you, the bike, AND the shop. Don't adhere too closely to any preconceived notion of what road bike you want - I'd be more concerned about what bike fits and feels the best, and I'd try to gauge how the shop feels and fits (small pun) as well.

At your price point you'll have some really nice bikes to choose from, but keep in mind that at any given price point all the bikes will be equipped in a similar manner. It's all about how it feels to you, on the road, under your butt.

Based on the local bike shops I have available to me, and my perceived needs, I'd look at a Specialized Roubiax, or a Trek Madone/Domane, of course your tastes might differ. If you want a metal bike, perhaps a Specialized Secteur, and you'd have money left to upgrade components at a later date.

Regards,


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Don't just ride two bikes. (Though you probably don't need to ride that many more.) And try to ride something too big and something too small, so you have a sense of what that feels like.

Question any assumptions you have about what a road bike "should" be. When I bought my first, I believed they were supposed to feel a bit more stretched out than a mountain bike. That's not really true for cross-country riders and after many years, I finally gave up that bike.

But really, it sounds like you're on the right track. Road bikes are pretty versatile, so as long as you're doing some variation on riding for the sake of riding or for fitness, any of those brands' carbon options should be fine.


----------



## birds1969 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all the feedback. I did purchase my first road bike today!! I ended up getting a great deal on a 2011 Fuji SL 1.0 Ultegra. Just got back from my first ride and I must say I’m in love and hooked! The bike is awesome and just kept me wanting to do more. 14 miles for my first ride so not bad. More feedback to come.


----------



## birds1969 (Aug 1, 2013)

birds1969 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the feedback. I did purchase my first road bike today!! I ended up getting a great deal on a 2011 Fuji SL 1.0 Ultegra. Just got back from my first ride and I must say I’m in love and hooked! The bike is awesome and just kept me wanting to do more. 14 miles for my first ride so not bad. More feedback to come.


 Pics of the new bike.
View attachment 285244
View attachment 285245


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bike... congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROACHCLASS (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice bike! Looks similar to my Trek color wise.


----------



## birds1969 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! Any suggestions on a good pair of shorts I should look at buying? Also seat maybe since my bottom is hurting now lol or is this normal?


----------



## ROACHCLASS (Jul 29, 2013)

birds1969 said:


> Thanks guys! Any suggestions on a good pair of shorts I should look at buying? Also seat maybe since my bottom is hurting now lol or is this normal?


I'm having the same issue. I just bought my bike yesterday and took two shorts rides (one yesterday and one today) totaling maybe 5 miles and my butt is killing me! I was told to invest in some shorts with padding. 

Also, it is common our butts hurt because we're not use to it. Over time we'll get use to it and those muscles will strengthen.

I was thinking on getting the shorts and research some saddle lol.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

ROACHCLASS said:


> I'm having the same issue. I just bought my bike yesterday and took two shorts rides (one yesterday and one today) totaling maybe 5 miles and my butt is killing me! I was told to invest in some shorts with padding.
> 
> Also, it is common our butts hurt because we're not use to it. Over time we'll get use to it and those muscles will strengthen.
> 
> I was thinking on getting the shorts and research some saddle lol.


Look at Louis Garneau. Really it is a personal preference but you can find low level LG at Performance or Nashbar that are pretty good. 

If you do not mind a couple extra bucks it really is worth it to go to your LBS and try some pairs on. Don't buy too loose.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> Look at Louis Garneau. Really it is a personal preference but *you can find low level LG at Performance or Nashbar that are pretty good*.
> 
> If you do not mind a couple extra bucks it really is worth it to go to your LBS and try some pairs on. Don't buy too loose.


Re: the LG's, I've had really bad luck with their Promax shorts. Wore them a half dozen times and the stitching tore out and lycra wore through to the padding. 

My current favs are Nashbar's S2's. Cost about the same as the LG's.

Re: saddle soreness, that's likely due to acclimation to road riding. Get some decent shorts/ bibs and give it some time (like, more than a few rides). It WILL get better :wink5:


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Re: the LG's, I've had really bad luck with their Promax shorts. Wore them a half dozen times and the stitching tore out and lycra wore through to the padding.
> 
> My current favs are Nashbar's S2's. Cost about the same as the LG's.
> 
> Re: saddle soreness, that's likely due to acclimation to road riding. Get some decent shorts/ bibs and give it some time (like, more than a few rides). It WILL get better :wink5:


Well I can't speak for durability on them but they fit good and have a nice chamois. My favorite are Descente but they are discontinued and the ProMax seemed like a good deal. Happy so far. But we will see.


----------



## Vanquiz (May 12, 2013)

That's a very nice bike, congratz ...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

NJBiker72 said:


> Well I can't speak for durability on them but they fit good and have a nice chamois. My favorite are Descente but they are discontinued and the ProMax seemed like a good deal. Happy so far. But we will see.


Yes, the LG's fit well and had what seemed to be a well designed padding. I hope you have better luck with durability, but watch the areas I described for excessive wear.

BTW, I weigh ~ 140 lbs., so not a Clyde.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Yes, the LG's fit well and had what seemed to be a well designed padding. I hope you have better luck with durability, but watch the areas I described for excessive wear.
> 
> BTW, I weigh ~ 140 lbs., so not a Clyde.


140 is not promising for this 170 pounder then. But we all have different experiences. My least favorite are the performance shorts and tights I have. 

You can probably save more money going to a store and trying on a few rather guessing on line. 

Oh and don't try good ones. I was perfectly happy with Canari until I tried better.


----------



## czuber (Apr 9, 2013)

Go try them on. What I thought I needed was far from what I got. I tried on every brand they had in a range of sizes. They all fit different. If you can swing it I would look at bibs!


----------



## birds1969 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks I plan on going back to the store Thursday to do more shopping for short/bibs, computer, shoes, gloves....... well all the necessities haha I'll keep everyone posted on the outcome.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

birds1969 said:


> Thanks I plan on going back to the store Thursday to do more shopping for short/bibs, computer, shoes, gloves....... well all the necessities haha I'll keep everyone posted on the outcome.


I agree with the others that it's best to try on short/bibs, shoes, gloves - anything that is personal in fit/ feel. And it's always good to patronize LBS's, IMO. 

But many items (saddle bags and their contents, computers) that essentially accommodate your needs can be purchased online.


----------



## ROACHCLASS (Jul 29, 2013)

birds1969 said:


> Thanks I plan on going back to the store Thursday to do more shopping for short/bibs, computer, shoes, gloves....... well all the necessities haha I'll keep everyone posted on the outcome.


I'm doing the same on Thursday lol. I'm going to try on some shorts/bibs and see what size I am then most likely purchase them online if the price is a significantly different.

Definitely want to get a bag with the essential items though.


----------



## birds1969 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well... went back to the shop today and got all kinds of stuff. Bibs, Jersey, Gloves, Socks, New shoes w clips, bottles and a Computer. Should be all set for awhile now. Going to try it all out on Saturday. Already can tell the clips make a world of a difference in the riding. Just got to practice unclipping and clipping.


----------

